

What I learned doing the Doublets kata in Clojure - jambo
http://paul.henrich.me/posts/2015/01/clojure-koan-to-kata.html?hn

======
jambo
I resubmitted this because I'd love some feedback. New blog and first Clojure
program of any substance. Sorry if you're on mobile—I know the styles need
some work on some sizes.

